# Transmisor fm 600w



## jacunexpo (Ago 30, 2010)

tengo un transmisor de radio fm de 600w de potencia, el cual fue echo en brasil pero no tiene marca por lo que considero que es pirata. bueno la cuestion es lo use como dos años en una estacion de radio y funcionaba muy bien, pero esta ultima semana fue perdiendo potencia poco a poco hasta quedarse solo transmitiendo una cuadra de alcance. normalmente transmitia en toda a ciudad pero derrepente perdió potencia.,., .,,.,., mi pregunta es cual es la causa de la perdida de potencia?, el transmisor prende y transmite pero solo a una cuadra por lo que supongo que la fuente esta bien y que el problema es en una etapa de amplificacion, lo unico que he visto son unos capacitores ceramicos a la salida de la ultima etapa quemados, pero no estoy seguro que sea solo eso la perdida de potencia., espero alguien pueda ayudarme.,.,.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2010)

600W con un solo transistor no creo.

Mide el consumo de corriente
Mide el cable de acometida
Revisa la antena


----------



## jacunexpo (Ago 30, 2010)

no es un solo transistor fogonazo,  ,  son 4 transistores mosfet blf 177 y uno blf245 ., estos son de 150w creo.,., .hay otro que es el que esta de primero conectado a la señal pero es *C*omo una pastilla dorada sin ningún numero y de tres paticas,.,.,., 

 no soy muy diestro en la practica., solo se un poco de teoria,., si me pudieras explicar como reviso el consumo de corriente osea en que parte para hacerlo y lo del cable de acometida porfavor.,., ., 

la antena esta trabajando bien porque le conectamos otro transmisor y esta mandando bien.es el que estamos usando en la emisora provisionalmente es de 150w


----------



## claudio230 (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola primero como sabes que alguna vez tubo 600 vatios??? lo mediste?? segundo un transmisor a transistores no va perdiendo la potencia la tiene o no la tiene los transistores se queman y chau por otro lado lo que esta expuesto a cambios paulatinos por lluvia , sol , viento es la antena como esta esta como estan los conectores dipolos etc,??? hay que tenir instrumentos como un vatimetro y medir el transmisor, la ROE etc espero haber sido util claudio

el mrf 151g es un mosfet doble da 300 vatioss necesitas dos de estos para 600 y ahora hay unos mosfet nuevos creo que es el BLV 274 que dan 600 vatios tendrias que sacarle una foto al equipo abierto para ver como es a la placa


----------



## Dano (Ago 31, 2010)

Llévaselo a un técnico con experiencia, puede ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad.


----------



## claudio230 (Sep 1, 2010)

el tema es asi si no tenes instrumentos especificos como una carga fantasma de 600 vatios o mas un vatimetro como un bird 43 por ejemplo con los tapones adecuados y por ahi un frecuencimetro e incluso un analizador de espectro poco vas a poder hacer, con un tester solo vas a poder medir la alimentacion, que hay que ver segun el transistor si es de 48v o de 28 volts o de 12 volt etc y la corriente de consumo depende tambien del transistor pero ahi  vas a tener otros problemas si esta emitiendo la RF ba veces no te deja medir el consumo que en un rg151g es de aprox 7 u 8 amper por transistor espero que sirva. saludos


----------



## jacunexpo (Sep 1, 2010)

hola.,.,.,ya lo repare.,.., ,. tenia 7 capacitores  que no funcionaban y una resistencia de potencia que se habia quemado., dibuje las etapas de amplificacion y las analice en DC y AC para conocer el funcionamiento de los blf177 y 245 en que rango mas o menos trabajaban y con que voltaje se polarizan, resulto que a uno de esos no le estaba llegando el voltaje adecuado por la perdida de capacitancia antes mencionada, ., recomiendo al que trabaje con estos transmisores que el analisis se puede hacer etapa por etapa para verificar su funcionamiento, es decir analisis de voltaje y corriente en papel y verificando en el equipo., , asi lo hice yo y encontre la falla.,.,.,,.  pues les comento que un transmisor si puede perder potencia poco a poco y esto fue debido a la perdida de capacitancia que hace que varien los valores entregados de las etapas de amplificacion,, esto para el que dice que no puede presentar esa falla.,   ,bueno gracias por las respuestas pero aconsejo que algunas personas deberian ser mas humildes en sus respuestas y no solo responedr de manera negativa diciendo que no se puede arreglar sin instrumentos costosos, yo no tengo mucha prctica en estos equipos pero preguntando aqui y alla logre dar con la falla con solo un tester de bolsillo, al principio mencione que trabajo en una emisora por lo que no nesecite una carga fantasma porque tenia la antena para probar., lo que nesecitan es conocimientos y ganas de aprender ,,.., un verdadero electronico resuelve ., un mal electronico da excusas de q*UE* no tiene watimetro.,,.   saludos .,.,


----------



## claudio230 (Sep 1, 2010)

a ver no creo que sea cuestion de humildad y de no humildad me alegro por otro lado que lo hayas arreglado lo mio era solo una opinion y con ganas de orientarte creo que con instrumentos se sabe feacientemente cuanta potencia da y por otro lado con un analizador de espectro sabes si toda la potencia esta en la fundamental o en armonicas ademas con una carga y un vatimetro podes saber si el drama esta en la antena o no solo quise ayudar tambien hay gente que arregla como haces vos solo con un tester y no dudo que lo hagas bien pero a veces hay cosas que no se saben sin istrumentos con un gracias bastaba chau


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 6, 2010)

Sin el animo de controvertir, pero muchas veces cuando he tenido que reparar equipos instalados en las cumbres de montañas, no he podido llevar tanto instrumental, y he tenido que resolver problemas con lo que tengo a la mano, ademas en estos casos la teoría ayuda, mi "laboratorio ambulante" en estos casos cabe en un morral que "solo" pesa 35 kilos, si a esto le añado carga fantasma, analizador y otras exquisiteces, aparte de perder mi espalda, corro el riesgo de perder mis equipos. Bien por reparar tu TX jacunexpo.


----------



## eduardo70 (Sep 7, 2010)

Es cierto que intrumentación sin conocimientos no sirve de nada, pero cuando los hay ahorran tiempo y ayudan a evaluar en mayor profundidad los problemas tecnicos.

Has demostrado habilidad al resolver el problema con un tester y conocimiento de causa.

Esos condensadores que supongo estan en la red adaptadora de impedancias de salida de una de las etapas amplificadoras, se habran destruido por algun motivo. La causa mas típica es una mala adaptación del sistema radiante, tal y como te han indicado.

Una vez reparado el transmisor, te recomiendo compruebes la adaptación de la antena midiendo potencia directa y potencia reflejada, para lo que puedes utilizar el Vatimetro de uno de los dos transmisores si es que lo tienen. Es cierto que los vatimetros que incluyen estos equipos no son tan precisos como un Bird 43, pero te pueden dar una buena idea de como trabaja tu sistema radiante.

Por otro lado, la potencia entregada por un equipo puede estimarse de forma aproximada por el llamado "metodo indirecto" midiendo la potencia consumida por este y multiplicandose por la eficiencia que entrega el fabricante. Esto si que es posible realizarlo con un simple multimetro. Eso si, la antena o carga utilizada debe tener una impedancia lo mas cercana posible a 50 ohm. para que el cálculo sea fiable.


----------



## andreiu (Sep 16, 2010)

te importaria sacar el esquema del transmisor y asi intentaremos hecharte un cable.salu2


----------



## aure (Oct 3, 2010)

Hola Jacunexpo...creo que te has pasado un pelin con el compañero Claudio... y como Claudio dice, con las gracias hubiera sido suficiente y no arremetiendo que si tal que si cual... te deberias disculpar, pues somos personas no solo mensajes, yo tambien me siento ofendido por tu respuesta.

saludos de aure


----------



## claudio230 (Oct 9, 2010)

gracias aure si bien no necesito que nadie me defienda tu opinion es valida yo solo queria hacer un aporte creo que con esa repuesta lo unico que hacen es alejar a la gente del foro y por ahi hoy no sirvio mi ayuda pero en otro momento puede ser util gracias de todos modos por ahi es como dice el refran no hay comedido que salga bien ....


----------



## Dano (Oct 9, 2010)

claudio230 dijo:


> gracias aure si bien no necesito que nadie me defienda tu opinion es valida yo solo queria hacer un aporte creo que con esa repuesta lo unico que hacen es alejar a la gente del foro y por ahi hoy no sirvio mi ayuda pero en otro momento puede ser util gracias de todos modos por ahi es como dice el refran no hay comedido que salga bien ....




No te preocupes, cada tanto pasa que das una respuesta y como a la contraparte no le gustó contesta de mal manera o de forma inadecuada.

Eso me lleva a presentarme una duda ¿Para qué hacen un post? si no van a aceptar ciertas respuestas.

Saludos


----------



## Van der Ziel (Oct 9, 2010)

Bien Dano... lo que pasa es que hay maneras de decir las cosas, a veces envían respuestas que parecen regaños y también hay gente que olvida el hecho que no todos sabemos lo mismo, yo creo que la cordialidad no viene nada mal, no creen?


----------



## claudio230 (Oct 9, 2010)

Vuelvo al tema y es lo ultimo que pondre por que ya esta me parece que tenemos que hablar de electronica, uno responde creo segun sus conocimientos y si alguien no entiende algo puede repreguntar pero de ahi a saber el humor de como  responde alguien me parece muy loco por otro lado creo que si alguien  responde es por que se tomo su tiempo y le intereso el tema y le intereso ayudar por que no saca ningun redito de esto solo compartir opiniones y si creo que esta bueno tener cordialidad


----------



## Van der Ziel (Oct 9, 2010)

Listo, entonces hablemos de electrónica, soy "todo oidos" o mejor "todo ojos"


----------



## tomdj (Oct 31, 2013)

Hola quisiera saber que ventajas y desventajas tiene fabricar un lineal de 600w con 2 MRF151G sumados en la misma placas o en su caso usar el BLF 574 que tira 600w.

Tambien me gustaria saber si alguien tiene experiencia con el BLF574.

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 31, 2013)

Hola caro Tomdj yo personalmiente prefiro enplear 4 BLF177 o 4 MRF151 porque acaso algun si estropeie y es solo canbiar el por otro nuevo y listo , haora con los MRF151G o BLF278 acaso un transistor se dañe y es necessario canbiar lo  conjunto mas conocido como "Gemini" y costa o dobro de un sigelo. El BLF574 es un conponiente custoso y caso se estropie no hay o que hacer senon canbiarlo por otro nuevo , ademas ese conponiente necessitas de un filtro de harmonicos especial donde en realidad es conposto de 2 filtros, uno passa-bajos que filtra lo senal a sener transmitido pela antena y otro filtro agregado tipo  passa-altos que direcciona los harmonicos para una carga fictia de 50 Ohmios ao invez de sinplesmente devolver esa potencia harmonica para lo transistor dissipar en calor.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tomdj (Nov 2, 2013)

Gracias daniel lopes por compartir tu experiencia, aquí en argentina varias marcas como Ditel, Edinec siguen utilizando la configuración de dos transistores MRF151G para lograr los 600 W (500W).

saludos Cordiales


----------

